# CRAZY barn find...



## Redcore

This was sent to me today...absolutely insane. LOTS of pictures...

------------------------------------------------------------------------


A New York man retired. He wanted to use his retirement money wisely, so it would last, and decided to buy a home and a few acres in Portugal. The modest farmhouse had been vacant for 15 yrs.; the owner and wife both had died, and there were no heirs. The house was sold to pay taxes. There had been several lookers, but the large barn had steel doors, and they had been welded shut. Nobody wanted to go to the extra expense to see what was in the barn, and it wasn't complimentary to the property anyway......so, nobody made an offer on the place. The NY guy bought it at just over half of the property's worth, moved in, and set about to tear in to the barn.......curiosity was killing him . So, he and his wife bought a generator, and a couple of grinders......and cut through the welds.

What was in the barn????? Just amazing!

Go to; http://www.intuh.net/barnfinds/afa70.htm and start wishing it you had bought the place.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Um who owns this?


----------



## ED Hall3.0

This guy at work had told this story ,didnt think it was true .would be like winning lottery.this guy was the j leno of portugal


----------



## ED Hall3.0

:smile:This guy at work had told this story ,didnt think it was true .would be like winning lottery.this guy was the j leno of portugal


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Cars are worth like 20 times the land lol (i would not mind on of the porches)


----------



## Redcore

The story seemed suspect - especially because there was no story on the page with the pictures...so I checked it out on Snopes...


http://www.snopes.com/photos/automobiles/barnfind.asp

Status: Real photographs; inaccurate description.

_"What he (Tom Cotter of Sports Car Market) found out by tracking down the photographer was that the owner of the barn (and the 180 or so vintage cars contained within) was not a lucky buyer who had just purchased the property and was astonished to find a treasure trove in one of the farm buildings. The owner was an automobile dealer in the 1970s and 1980s who had built up his assemblage of cars over the years and stashed it in the barn (locking the structure up when it was full) and who simply hired a photographer recently to document his collection."_


Oh well, the collection is awesome regardless...but I should have checked Snopes first. I always do, but I got lost in the romance of this one


----------



## jaggerwild

Yeah,
The first story sounds better, but there just stories now as most real finds have already been found.

Still what a collection of cars huh, he will not be needing money soon with them.


----------



## Dude111

Wow what a find for the guy indeed!!


That barn looks awesome..... Me thinks whoever wanted to sell that barn AND MAKE SURE NO ONE KNEW WHAT WAS IN IT WHEN THEY BOUGHT IT!! (Thinking they wouldnt buy it otherwise)



Redcore said:


> The story seemed suspect - especially because there was no story on the page with the pictures...so I checked it out on Snopes...
> 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/automobiles/barnfind.asp
> 
> Status: Real photographs; inaccurate description.


I dont believe a word SNOPES says,who are they?? JUST SOME IDIOTS WHO THINK THEY KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Basementgeek

4 Year old thread is closed.

BG


----------

